# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box فــــلاشة فلاش عربية ل Samsung E1207Y

## mohamed73

E1207YJ_6530A_GD27LQ64   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   

```
http://facebook.com/amiracleteam
___________SUPPORT]___________
http://support.amiracleteam.com
______________________________
  Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Please Hold BootKey(UP and DOWN),Insert USB cable
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Scanning USB Serial port...
  SU2Serial Port: COM9
  Connecting to Phone,Wait..
  Done.
  Infor: SPRD3
  Initialize boot10...
  CPU    type: 6530A
  Flash  type: NOR
  Flash    ID: 00C80060(00170000)
  Flash Model: GD27LQ64
  Flash  Size: 0x800000(8,0M)
  writing,Wait...
  Write Completed.
  Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Please Hold BootKey(UP and DOWN),Insert USB cable
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Scanning USB Serial port...
  SU2Serial Port: COM9
  Connecting to Phone,Wait..
  Done.
  Infor: SPRD3
  Initialize boot10...
  CPU    type: 6530A
  Flash  type: NOR
  Flash    ID: 00C80060(00170000)
  Flash Model: GD27LQ64
  Flash  Size: 0x800000(8,0M)
  writing,Wait...
  Write Completed.
  Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Please Hold BootKey(UP and DOWN),Insert USB cable
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Scanning USB Serial port...
  SU2Serial Port: COM9
  Connecting to Phone,Wait..
  Done.
  Infor: SPRD3
  Initialize boot10...
  CPU    type: 6530A
  Flash  type: NOR
  Flash    ID: 00C80060(00170000)
  Flash Model: GD27LQ64
  Flash  Size: 0x800000(8,0M)
  reading,Wait...
  Read Completed.
>>File save to: C:\Users\mohamed\Desktop\Nouveau dossier (2)\6530A_GD27LQ64.bin
```

----------


## ربيع النجا

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## mohe

مشكور اخي

----------


## mohe

اخي ما هو باسوورد فك الضغط

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

حفظك الله يابوب

----------


## aymanraafat

الف شكر يا برنس

----------


## fahdhammod

سوف اقوم بالتجريب وإن شاء الله تنجح

----------


## zeroualot_7

باركــ الـله فيــــكـ

----------


## latabi

بارك الله في جهودكم يا اخوان

----------


## jawadwad

شكرا لك 
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## fat512

شكرا جزيلا على الفلاشة

----------


## ufs_47

ممشكورررررررر

----------


## mohanour

Thanksssssssss

----------


## charchassa

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## alma3dl

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## helfi

شکرا لک

----------


## samwin1

merci

----------


## abdelila

thanks

----------


## yahiaoui

شكرا

----------


## Amzadreamm

شكرا جزيلا أخي

----------


## razan55

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

